# ΜΤΒΝ



## Lexoplast (Mar 11, 2008)

Τι είναι το ΜΤΒΝ; Είναι κάποιο ασφαλιστικό ταμείο, άρα πιθανότατα είναι Μετοχικό Ταμείο... Αλλά ποιο;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 11, 2008)

Το κείμενό σου αναφέρεται σε παλιότερη εποχή;
Γιατί το σημερινό Μ.Τ.Ν. -Μετοχικό Ταμείο Ναυτικού- πρέπει παλιότερα να ήταν Μετοχικό Ταμείο Βασιλικού Ναυτικού.


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 11, 2008)

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, Άλεξ. Κι εδώ οι απόστρατοι έχουν την ένδειξη ΒΝ, οπότε μάλλον κάτι τέτοιο ισχύει.


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 11, 2008)

Δεν αναφέρεται σε παλιότερη εποχή (δηλαδή είναι διαχρονικό), αλλά είναι γραμμένο στην καθαρεύουσα και αμέσως πριν αναφέρεται στο ΜΤΣ, οπότε δεν αποκλείεται να έχεις δίκιο.

Να πετάξω κι ένα off-topic on the side; Πιστεύετε ότι η μετάφραση από καθαρεύουσα θα πρέπει να χρεώνεται όσο και η μετάφραση από δημοτική;


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Πιστεύετε ότι η μετάφραση από καθαρεύουσα θα πρέπει να χρεώνεται όσο και η μετάφραση από δημοτική;


Λιγότερο. Θεωρώ ότι η καθαρεύουσα μεταφράζεται ευκολότερα στα αγγλικά. Αλλά εκεί που είναι οι τιμές, πόσο λιγότερο;


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 11, 2008)

Όντως, για κάποιον που τη γνωρίζει δεν είναι πιο δύσκολη. Εγώ τυχαίνει να τη γνωρίζω (ή έστω να την καταλαβαίνω) αν και δεν τη διδάχθηκα ποτέ. Όμως, με τη λογική ότι υπάρχουν λιγότεροι που τη γνωρίζουν, δε θα έπρεπε να τιμολογείται παραπάνω; Ειδικά δε αφού αυτοί που τη γνωρίζουν είναι κυρίως άνω των 35 και λογικά είναι, κατά μέσο όρο, ακριβότεροι ως πιο έμπειροι ή/και δικτυωμένοι. (Είπα, μήπως...)


----------

